# Aquarium in bedroom/kitchen = Bad Feng Shui?



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I have a small apartment... I have 2 tanks in my room.. And I used to have one In my kitchen/living room


----------



## jjt (Jan 5, 2013)

Im no feng shui expert but my dad is (people give him like 3 to 5 thousand dollars in red envelopes) for feng shui-ing their house as a favor. Note that he does not charge anyone theyr3 just thankful. He only does this for his good friends and from what hes told me:

1.)Its not good to have water accross the oven because it cancels out ur elements. So that may be one reason not to have in ur kitchen.(other people need more fire to suceed some people need water)

2.) Money = water flow going in circles
Putting it in a place with fire could perhaps symbolize money burning away or troubles in money circulation.

As for bedrooms I have no clue why. I just know you shouldnt be sleeping infront of the mirror cus it makes you sick faster.

About placing it in certain direction in the house it completely depends on which direction ur front door is facing and your birthdate. I also think if you have water at home, it should be moved in the "good" position every year since it changes every year (big pain).

Good luck! Hopefully I dont sound crazy but this is just a few things ive learned from my dad.im not claiming these to b3 facts. But Curious to see what others have to say. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jomamma (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure about all the Dung Shui stuff but I do worry about smells getting into the aquarium. I am new to the planted aquarium but spent many years in the reef hobby and heavy smells were always an issue. As you know the kitchen can produce some strong smells especially when something goes wrong. And the bathroom, if connected to the bedroom, can get smelly with perfumes, hairsprays, ect.... I'm not sure if freshwater tanks are as sensitive as reef. Maybe someone else out there has some info on that.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

The placement of items are all dependent on what your elements are based on your birthdate and time and house layout.

Rooms such as kitchen and bedrooms serve one main purpose. The bedroom is a place to be free of distractions so you can get sleep hence the name. That's why a TV and computer should not be in there or other items electronics items should be a minimal to avoid these distractions. Noise and smell of fish tank can be a potential distraction as well. 

I wouldn't find putting a tank in either place optimal. If anything, it should be in the living room. Kitchen is for cooking and bedroom is for sleeping. I don't spend time in either one except to do that. 

I rather stare at my tank on a comfortable sofa instead.


----------



## Psycofc1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know about feung shui but I know when I wake up to my 75 next to my bed it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The reasons NOT to have one: It's more practical than anything Feng Shui might suggest to not to have one in your bedroom. It's for sleeping, not a noisy tank(potentially). Tanks should be shared among the those entering your home.
Few go into your bedroom. So it's not part of the home really.

A lot of Feng shui is actually just common sense.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

A male perspective of Feng Shui

A tank should be in a location where you like to take your Sunday afternoon naps. They are also good in a place where you can drink scotch late at night with your feet up.

My tanks are placed to maximize this location. 125 - with a comfortable couch horizontal to the tank in the living room. 4 tanks in the garage - a rocking chair that I've been re-finishing for the last 10 years and a custom built rough stand with an strategically placed brace. :- )


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 4 tanks in my bedroom. But then I'm in there most of the time doing work so might as well have em where I can enjoy them. They're all small so they're easy to move if I so choose.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

mach_six said:


> I wouldn't find putting a tank in either place optimal. If anything, it should be in the living room. Kitchen is for cooking and bedroom is for sleeping. I don't spend time in either one except to do that.
> 
> I rather stare at my tank on a comfortable sofa instead.


Guessing you have no toddlers? I am in the kitchen way too often to get them drinks. Have 2 tanks in there and it breaks up the boring tasks of getting them drinks or prepping meals. 

My other 2 tanks are in the foyer and I sit on the floor with the kids or alone to view the bottom one. I can see the side of them from the living room couch. But no lounge and view in my house


----------



## aqualogic (Aug 29, 2013)

I find that having a planted tank in your bedroom forces you to do a few things differently. For one, it's the first thing you notice when you wake up and the last thing you see before you go to bed. Therefore, you sort of force yourself to feed your fish and monitor your plants and water, etc. a little better.

The idea of having a fish tank in the bedroom versus the living room is different if you're single or have a companion. Having one in your living room is more suitable if you have a large household with kids, you want to share the tank individually as opposed to in a small apartment with no real house guest where you can have it all to yourself.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a person who lives life by mathematics, science, and sound reasoning. As such:

I don't have an aquarium in my kitchen because I cook there. This means airborne oils and such will enter the water. Also, I like my meals like my aquariums: elaborate and well thought out with plenty of space to work. My kitchen is small.

I would put one in the bedroom, but I spend very little time there. Noise is not a concern. I have a girlfriend and two dogs that snore. The third dog whimpers in dreamland.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Water is good fengshui. It represents wealth, I think.

The white noise from filters would actually help you fall asleep. The only health issue would be the high humidity in a confined space like the bedroom. Cover the tank and just have one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

Water is good grounding positive energy. Fish are seen as good luck. I have aquariums in 2 bedrooms (15 gal, 29 gal and 30 long in one and two 10 gal, two 20 gal and a 30 gal high in the 2nd one) and an 80 gallon aquarium in my kitchen. My husband is very tolerant. =) I've had no negative issues. With our smaller house there are only so many spots to fit things and the kitchen is the only place the 80 gallon will fit. As with anything, your mileage may vary. =D


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Forget Feng Shui? Is your Chi strong??


----------



## chan0482 (Sep 30, 2011)

My father had a 10g tank in my bedroom when i was very young (newborn). For 30 years since I have always kept at least 1 aquarium in my bedroom... I have trouble sleeping without the water noise.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> ... and just have one.


Horrible advice! LOL


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Water running,splashing,bubbling in bedroom would have me ready to scream.
Some folk's who set up tank's in the bed room wind up shutting off the filter at night so they can sleep. My filter's run 24/7 unless I'm cleaning them.
My tank's are set up in living room with two lazy boy chairs placed in front of em.
A friut jar of sweet tea,and I spend several hour's on the weekend's sitting in front of them.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I've done a fair bit of reading on the topic but no where near the professionals who can whip out a compass and do things on the fly. 

Feng Shui is a philosophy built on practical applications but goes further to expands into teaching how one can establish balance in their environment.

Feng Shui in our bedrooms are paramount to our health and well being where we rest, heal and recharge. Water is a powerful element often used for wealth and money cure applications. its activity in our bedroom is actually the opposite of what is needed in that particular room. 

The topic of being in the North-East quadrant of your home is relative to Kua number of the individual. Each direction, each room has an inherent element so joining up the two in harmony is an art.

Try not to confuse what we are "used to" as comfortable to what Feng shui may otherwise suggest. I was ignorant for decades having a 55g and a 20g in my bedroom but have since experienced the deepest sleep i have ever known since then. To give you an idea, i can literally fall asleep within 2-3 minutes where i otherwise had tossed and turned, gotten up and turned on the tv or PC before falling asleep. YMMV of course


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to give an idea of balance of Feng Shui within an aquarium:

Water - Water in the aquarium
Wood - Plants & driftwood in the aquarium
Metal - The aquarium itself
Earth - gravel/substrate
Fire - Red/Orange/Gold colors of the fish and the lighting.

All things in balance will look beautiful from all angles.


----------

